# ifplugd won't start wireless after kernel upg 2.6.29->2.6.33

## cazort

I just upgraded my kernel to 2.6.33-gentoo-r2 from 2.6.29-gentoo-r5.  I am using the iwl3945 driver.

Got everything working except for some reason my wireless has broken.  My kernel options surrounding wireless are all the same, and there are no errors, I simply get a message during boot, starting ifplugd on wlan0, then...backgrounding.  I've tried starting and stopping the interface manually but it doesn't do anything.

When I run ifplugstatus under my new kernel I get:

```
lo: link beat detected

eth0: unplugged

wlan0: unplugged

```

Under my old (working) kernel I get:

```
lo: link beat detected

eth0: unplugged

wmaster0: link beat detected

wlan0: link beat detected

```

I've found this thread:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-506126-start-0.html

But it didn't seem applicable because in my case (unlike that thread) restarting the interface manually doesn't fix it.  UberLord said "Don't use ifplugd with wireless" but I don't know how not to...it starts automatically.  I had originally set up ifplugd because of ethernet, I don't want to use it with wireless.  But I don't have any configuration files for ifplugd, and it's not even in any of my runlevels so I have no idea where it's starting from and how to configure it.

Any idea what's wrong here and how I could fix this?  Thanks in advance.

----------

## DONAHUE

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=4&chap=6 may be of help

----------

## keenblade

Have you tried sys-apps/netplug? It may work better.

----------

## cazort

Thanks, that documentation didn't solve the problem but it pointed me to some info that partially solved it.  I added:

```
modules_wlan0=( "!plug" )
```

to my /etc/conf.d/net, and now the wireless interface wlan0 "starts".  However, it doesn't behave like wireless should, it's behaving more like an ethernet interface (trying DHCP before connecting to an access point):

```
 * Caching service dependencies ...                                                           [ ok ]

 * Stopping wlan0

 *   Bringing down wlan0

 *     Stopping ifplugd on wlan0 ...                                                          [ ok ]

 *     Shutting down wlan0 ...                                                                [ ok ]

 * Starting wlan0

 *   Configuration not set for wlan0 - assuming DHCP

 *   Bringing up wlan0

 *     dhcp

 *       Running dhcpcd ...

wlan0: dhcpcd 4.0.15 starting

wlan0: waiting for carrier
```

Of course, this times out (since it didn't actually do anything it was supposed to with the wireless stuff).  I tried typing in stuff manually and nothing worked.  In particular:

```
~ # iwlist wlan0 scanning

wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning.
```

Under the new kernel, it seems to be getting the hardware all correct.  dmesg output:

```
iwl3945: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG/BG Network Connection driver for Linux, 2.6.33-gentoo-r2-kds

iwl3945: Copyright(c) 2003-2009 Intel Corporation

iwl3945 0000:0c:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

iwl3945 0000:0c:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

iwl3945 0000:0c:00.0: Tunable channels: 11 802.11bg, 13 802.11a channels

iwl3945 0000:0c:00.0: Detected Intel Wireless WiFi Link 3945ABG

phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'iwl-3945-rs'

EXT3-fs (sda5): using internal journal

Adding 6056496k swap on /dev/sda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:6056496k

iwl3945 0000:0c:00.0: firmware: requesting iwlwifi-3945-2.ucode

iwl3945 0000:0c:00.0: loaded firmware version 15.32.2.9
```

Any ideas?  I don't really know how to troubleshoot this...it's not giving any error messages anywhere, it's just not behaving like it should.  Oh, and I am using iwconfig (not wpa_supplicant).

----------

## DONAHUE

Could you post /etc/conf.d/net?

----------

## cazort

Here's my /etc/conf.d/net

```
modules=( "iwconfig" )

modules_wlan0=( "!plug" )

```

That's it,  except for a list of wireless keys and my preferred_aps list.

----------

## tbart

i seem to have a very related problem, and I don't think it's ifplugd related..

I did an upgrade from 2.6.32 to 2.6.34.

I have an iwl4965 and my interface also does not support scanning anymore.

in fact, iwconfig wlan0 tells me my card does not have wireless extensions:

```
blackknight ~ # iwconfig wlan0

wlan0      no wireless extensions.
```

My kernel config also seems to have all the necessary options.

This post

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-820798-start-0.html

seems to deal with a very similar problem, but my config options are right it seems.

here's a diff between those two configs.

I think it's somehow related to the features wireless-tools expects but does not find in the kernel...

Any ideas?

cazort, can you please try to see whether your wlan0 still has wireless extensions at all?

```
--- /usr/src/linux-2.6.32-gentoo-r7/.config   2010-06-07 01:34:49.000000000 +0200

+++ /usr/src/linux-2.6.34-gentoo-r1/.config   2010-07-13 11:37:51.000000000 +0200

@@ -1,6 +1,6 @@

 #

 # Automatically generated make config: don't edit

-# Linux kernel version: 2.6.32-gentoo-r7

-# Mon Jun  7 01:34:49 2010

+# Linux kernel version: 2.6.34-gentoo-r1

+# Tue Jul 13 11:37:51 2010

 #

 # CONFIG_64BIT is not set

@@ -20,4 +20,5 @@

 CONFIG_MMU=y

 CONFIG_ZONE_DMA=y

+# CONFIG_NEED_DMA_MAP_STATE is not set

 CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

 CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

@@ -44,4 +45,5 @@

 CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_OPTIMIZED_INLINING=y

 CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_DEBUG_PAGEALLOC=y

+CONFIG_HAVE_EARLY_RES=y

 CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

 CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS_NO__DO_IRQ=y

@@ -68,7 +70,9 @@

 CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_BZIP2=y

 CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_LZMA=y

+CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_LZO=y

 CONFIG_KERNEL_GZIP=y

 # CONFIG_KERNEL_BZIP2 is not set

 # CONFIG_KERNEL_LZMA is not set

+# CONFIG_KERNEL_LZO is not set

 CONFIG_SWAP=y

 CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

@@ -84,16 +88,13 @@

 CONFIG_TREE_RCU=y

 # CONFIG_TREE_PREEMPT_RCU is not set

+# CONFIG_TINY_RCU is not set

 # CONFIG_RCU_TRACE is not set

 CONFIG_RCU_FANOUT=32

 # CONFIG_RCU_FANOUT_EXACT is not set

+CONFIG_RCU_FAST_NO_HZ=y

 # CONFIG_TREE_RCU_TRACE is not set

 # CONFIG_IKCONFIG is not set

 CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=15

 CONFIG_HAVE_UNSTABLE_SCHED_CLOCK=y

-CONFIG_GROUP_SCHED=y

-CONFIG_FAIR_GROUP_SCHED=y

-# CONFIG_RT_GROUP_SCHED is not set

-CONFIG_USER_SCHED=y

-# CONFIG_CGROUP_SCHED is not set

 # CONFIG_CGROUPS is not set

 # CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED_V2 is not set

@@ -133,6 +134,7 @@

 # Kernel Performance Events And Counters

 #

-# CONFIG_PERF_EVENTS is not set

+CONFIG_PERF_EVENTS=y

 # CONFIG_PERF_COUNTERS is not set

+# CONFIG_DEBUG_PERF_USE_VMALLOC is not set

 CONFIG_VM_EVENT_COUNTERS=y

 CONFIG_PCI_QUIRKS=y

@@ -146,10 +148,15 @@

 # CONFIG_KPROBES is not set

 CONFIG_HAVE_EFFICIENT_UNALIGNED_ACCESS=y

+CONFIG_USER_RETURN_NOTIFIER=y

 CONFIG_HAVE_IOREMAP_PROT=y

 CONFIG_HAVE_KPROBES=y

 CONFIG_HAVE_KRETPROBES=y

+CONFIG_HAVE_OPTPROBES=y

 CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_TRACEHOOK=y

 CONFIG_HAVE_DMA_ATTRS=y

+CONFIG_HAVE_REGS_AND_STACK_ACCESS_API=y

 CONFIG_HAVE_DMA_API_DEBUG=y

+CONFIG_HAVE_HW_BREAKPOINT=y

+CONFIG_HAVE_USER_RETURN_NOTIFIER=y

 

 #

@@ -177,8 +184,6 @@

 #

 CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

-CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS=y

 CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

 CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

-# CONFIG_DEFAULT_AS is not set

 # CONFIG_DEFAULT_DEADLINE is not set

 CONFIG_DEFAULT_CFQ=y

@@ -186,4 +191,33 @@

 CONFIG_DEFAULT_IOSCHED="cfq"

 CONFIG_PREEMPT_NOTIFIERS=y

+# CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_TRYLOCK is not set

+# CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_TRYLOCK_BH is not set

+# CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_LOCK is not set

+# CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_LOCK_BH is not set

+# CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_LOCK_IRQ is not set

+# CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_LOCK_IRQSAVE is not set

+# CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_UNLOCK is not set

+# CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_UNLOCK_BH is not set

+# CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_UNLOCK_IRQ is not set

+# CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_UNLOCK_IRQRESTORE is not set

+# CONFIG_INLINE_READ_TRYLOCK is not set

+# CONFIG_INLINE_READ_LOCK is not set

+# CONFIG_INLINE_READ_LOCK_BH is not set

+# CONFIG_INLINE_READ_LOCK_IRQ is not set

+# CONFIG_INLINE_READ_LOCK_IRQSAVE is not set

+# CONFIG_INLINE_READ_UNLOCK is not set

+# CONFIG_INLINE_READ_UNLOCK_BH is not set

+# CONFIG_INLINE_READ_UNLOCK_IRQ is not set

+# CONFIG_INLINE_READ_UNLOCK_IRQRESTORE is not set

+# CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_TRYLOCK is not set

+# CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_LOCK is not set

+# CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_LOCK_BH is not set

+# CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_LOCK_IRQ is not set

+# CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_LOCK_IRQSAVE is not set

+# CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_UNLOCK is not set

+# CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_UNLOCK_BH is not set

+# CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_UNLOCK_IRQ is not set

+# CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_UNLOCK_IRQRESTORE is not set

+CONFIG_MUTEX_SPIN_ON_OWNER=y

 CONFIG_FREEZER=y

 

@@ -203,4 +237,5 @@

 CONFIG_SCHED_OMIT_FRAME_POINTER=y

 # CONFIG_PARAVIRT_GUEST is not set

+CONFIG_NO_BOOTMEM=y

 # CONFIG_MEMTEST is not set

 # CONFIG_M386 is not set

@@ -232,6 +267,5 @@

 # CONFIG_X86_GENERIC is not set

 CONFIG_X86_CPU=y

-CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_BYTES=64

-CONFIG_X86_INTERNODE_CACHE_BYTES=64

+CONFIG_X86_INTERNODE_CACHE_SHIFT=6

 CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

 CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=6

@@ -291,4 +325,5 @@

 CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_ENABLE=y

 CONFIG_ARCH_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

+CONFIG_ILLEGAL_POINTER_VALUE=0

 CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

 CONFIG_FLATMEM_MANUAL=y

@@ -304,6 +339,4 @@

 CONFIG_BOUNCE=y

 CONFIG_VIRT_TO_BUS=y

-CONFIG_HAVE_MLOCK=y

-CONFIG_HAVE_MLOCKED_PAGE_BIT=y

 CONFIG_MMU_NOTIFIER=y

 # CONFIG_KSM is not set

@@ -351,4 +384,5 @@

 CONFIG_PM_STD_PARTITION=""

 # CONFIG_PM_RUNTIME is not set

+CONFIG_PM_OPS=y

 CONFIG_ACPI=y

 CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

@@ -401,4 +435,5 @@

 # CPUFreq processor drivers

 #

+# CONFIG_X86_PCC_CPUFREQ is not set

 CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=m

 # CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K6 is not set

@@ -445,9 +480,9 @@

 CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_MSI=y

 CONFIG_PCI_MSI=y

-# CONFIG_PCI_LEGACY is not set

 # CONFIG_PCI_DEBUG is not set

 # CONFIG_PCI_STUB is not set

 # CONFIG_HT_IRQ is not set

 # CONFIG_PCI_IOV is not set

+CONFIG_PCI_IOAPIC=y

 CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

 CONFIG_ISA=y

@@ -456,9 +491,8 @@

 # CONFIG_SCx200 is not set

 # CONFIG_OLPC is not set

+CONFIG_K8_NB=y

 CONFIG_PCCARD=m

-# CONFIG_PCMCIA_DEBUG is not set

 CONFIG_PCMCIA=m

 CONFIG_PCMCIA_LOAD_CIS=y

-CONFIG_PCMCIA_IOCTL=y

 CONFIG_CARDBUS=y

 

@@ -501,5 +535,4 @@

 #

 CONFIG_PACKET=y

-CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP=y

 CONFIG_UNIX=y

 # CONFIG_NET_KEY is not set

@@ -627,6 +660,9 @@

 # CONFIG_BT_HCIVHCI is not set

 # CONFIG_BT_MRVL is not set

+# CONFIG_BT_ATH3K is not set

 # CONFIG_AF_RXRPC is not set

 CONFIG_WIRELESS=y

+CONFIG_WEXT_CORE=y

+CONFIG_WEXT_PROC=y

 CONFIG_CFG80211=m

 # CONFIG_NL80211_TESTMODE is not set

@@ -634,7 +670,6 @@

 # CONFIG_CFG80211_REG_DEBUG is not set

 CONFIG_CFG80211_DEFAULT_PS=y

-CONFIG_CFG80211_DEFAULT_PS_VALUE=1

-CONFIG_WIRELESS_OLD_REGULATORY=y

-CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT=y

+# CONFIG_CFG80211_INTERNAL_REGDB is not set

+CONFIG_CFG80211_WEXT=y

 CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT_SYSFS=y

 CONFIG_LIB80211=m

@@ -693,4 +728,8 @@

 CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

 # CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP is not set

+

+#

+# DRBD disabled because PROC_FS, INET or CONNECTOR not selected

+#

 # CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD is not set

 # CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SX8 is not set

@@ -701,4 +740,5 @@

 # CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

 CONFIG_MISC_DEVICES=y

+# CONFIG_AD525X_DPOT is not set

 # CONFIG_IBM_ASM is not set

 # CONFIG_PHANTOM is not set

@@ -707,6 +747,10 @@

 # CONFIG_ICS932S401 is not set

 # CONFIG_ENCLOSURE_SERVICES is not set

+# CONFIG_CS5535_MFGPT is not set

 # CONFIG_HP_ILO is not set

 # CONFIG_ISL29003 is not set

+# CONFIG_SENSORS_TSL2550 is not set

+# CONFIG_DS1682 is not set

+# CONFIG_VMWARE_BALLOON is not set

 # CONFIG_C2PORT is not set

 

@@ -719,4 +763,5 @@

 # CONFIG_EEPROM_93CX6 is not set

 # CONFIG_CB710_CORE is not set

+# CONFIG_IWMC3200TOP is not set

 CONFIG_HAVE_IDE=y

 # CONFIG_IDE is not set

@@ -725,4 +770,5 @@

 # SCSI device support

 #

+CONFIG_SCSI_MOD=y

 # CONFIG_RAID_ATTRS is not set

 CONFIG_SCSI=y

@@ -816,4 +862,5 @@

 # CONFIG_PATA_OPTIDMA is not set

 # CONFIG_PATA_PCMCIA is not set

+# CONFIG_PATA_PDC2027X is not set

 # CONFIG_PATA_PDC_OLD is not set

 # CONFIG_PATA_QDI is not set

@@ -823,7 +870,7 @@

 # CONFIG_PATA_SC1200 is not set

 # CONFIG_PATA_SERVERWORKS is not set

-# CONFIG_PATA_PDC2027X is not set

 # CONFIG_PATA_SIL680 is not set

 # CONFIG_PATA_SIS is not set

+# CONFIG_PATA_TOSHIBA is not set

 # CONFIG_PATA_VIA is not set

 # CONFIG_PATA_WINBOND is not set

@@ -848,5 +895,4 @@

 # CONFIG_DM_DELAY is not set

 # CONFIG_DM_UEVENT is not set

-# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM_BBR is not set

 # CONFIG_FUSION is not set

 

@@ -860,5 +906,5 @@

 

 #

-# See the help texts for more information.

+# The newer stack is recommended.

 #

 # CONFIG_FIREWIRE is not set

@@ -913,8 +959,5 @@

 # CONFIG_TR is not set

 CONFIG_WLAN=y

-# CONFIG_WLAN_PRE80211 is not set

-CONFIG_WLAN_80211=y

 # CONFIG_PCMCIA_RAYCS is not set

-# CONFIG_LIBERTAS is not set

 # CONFIG_LIBERTAS_THINFIRM is not set

 # CONFIG_AIRO is not set

@@ -931,11 +974,11 @@

 # CONFIG_MAC80211_HWSIM is not set

 # CONFIG_MWL8K is not set

-# CONFIG_P54_COMMON is not set

 # CONFIG_ATH_COMMON is not set

+# CONFIG_B43 is not set

+# CONFIG_B43LEGACY is not set

+# CONFIG_HOSTAP is not set

 # CONFIG_IPW2100 is not set

 # CONFIG_IPW2200 is not set

 CONFIG_IWLWIFI=m

-CONFIG_IWLWIFI_LEDS=y

-CONFIG_IWLWIFI_SPECTRUM_MEASUREMENT=y

 # CONFIG_IWLWIFI_DEBUG is not set

 CONFIG_IWLAGN=m

@@ -943,12 +986,11 @@

 # CONFIG_IWL5000 is not set

 # CONFIG_IWL3945 is not set

-# CONFIG_HOSTAP is not set

-# CONFIG_B43 is not set

-# CONFIG_B43LEGACY is not set

-# CONFIG_ZD1211RW is not set

-# CONFIG_RT2X00 is not set

+# CONFIG_IWM is not set

+# CONFIG_LIBERTAS is not set

 # CONFIG_HERMES is not set

+# CONFIG_P54_COMMON is not set

+# CONFIG_RT2X00 is not set

 # CONFIG_WL12XX is not set

-# CONFIG_IWM is not set

+# CONFIG_ZD1211RW is not set

 

 #

@@ -965,4 +1007,5 @@

 # CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

 # CONFIG_USB_HSO is not set

+# CONFIG_USB_IPHETH is not set

 # CONFIG_NET_PCMCIA is not set

 # CONFIG_WAN is not set

@@ -995,4 +1038,5 @@

 # CONFIG_INPUT_FF_MEMLESS is not set

 CONFIG_INPUT_POLLDEV=m

+# CONFIG_INPUT_SPARSEKMAP is not set

 

 #

@@ -1088,4 +1132,5 @@

 CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

 # CONFIG_SERIO_RAW is not set

+# CONFIG_SERIO_ALTERA_PS2 is not set

 CONFIG_GAMEPORT=m

 # CONFIG_GAMEPORT_NS558 is not set

@@ -1123,4 +1168,5 @@

 CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=m

 # CONFIG_SERIAL_JSM is not set

+# CONFIG_SERIAL_TIMBERDALE is not set

 CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

 # CONFIG_DEVPTS_MULTIPLE_INSTANCES is not set

@@ -1166,4 +1212,5 @@

 CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV=m

 # CONFIG_I2C_HELPER_AUTO is not set

+# CONFIG_I2C_SMBUS is not set

 

 #

@@ -1206,4 +1253,5 @@

 # CONFIG_I2C_OCORES is not set

 # CONFIG_I2C_SIMTEC is not set

+# CONFIG_I2C_XILINX is not set

 

 #

@@ -1215,9 +1263,4 @@

 

 #

-# Graphics adapter I2C/DDC channel drivers

-#

-# CONFIG_I2C_VOODOO3 is not set

-

-#

 # Other I2C/SMBus bus drivers

 #

@@ -1226,14 +1269,7 @@

 # CONFIG_I2C_STUB is not set

 # CONFIG_SCx200_ACB is not set

-

-#

-# Miscellaneous I2C Chip support

-#

-# CONFIG_DS1682 is not set

-# CONFIG_SENSORS_TSL2550 is not set

 # CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CORE is not set

 # CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_ALGO is not set

 # CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_BUS is not set

-# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

 # CONFIG_SPI is not set

 

@@ -1269,9 +1305,11 @@

 # CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1031 is not set

 # CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM9240 is not set

+# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADT7411 is not set

 # CONFIG_SENSORS_ADT7462 is not set

 # CONFIG_SENSORS_ADT7470 is not set

-# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADT7473 is not set

 # CONFIG_SENSORS_ADT7475 is not set

+# CONFIG_SENSORS_ASC7621 is not set

 # CONFIG_SENSORS_K8TEMP is not set

+# CONFIG_SENSORS_K10TEMP is not set

 # CONFIG_SENSORS_ASB100 is not set

 # CONFIG_SENSORS_ATXP1 is not set

@@ -1288,4 +1326,5 @@

 # CONFIG_SENSORS_IT87 is not set

 # CONFIG_SENSORS_LM63 is not set

+# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM73 is not set

 # CONFIG_SENSORS_LM75 is not set

 # CONFIG_SENSORS_LM77 is not set

@@ -1312,7 +1351,9 @@

 # CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47B397 is not set

 # CONFIG_SENSORS_ADS7828 is not set

+# CONFIG_SENSORS_AMC6821 is not set

 # CONFIG_SENSORS_THMC50 is not set

 # CONFIG_SENSORS_TMP401 is not set

 # CONFIG_SENSORS_TMP421 is not set

+# CONFIG_SENSORS_VIA_CPUTEMP is not set

 # CONFIG_SENSORS_VIA686A is not set

 # CONFIG_SENSORS_VT1211 is not set

@@ -1327,4 +1368,5 @@

 # CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627EHF is not set

 # CONFIG_SENSORS_HDAPS is not set

+# CONFIG_SENSORS_LIS3_I2C is not set

 # CONFIG_SENSORS_APPLESMC is not set

 

@@ -1407,8 +1449,7 @@

 # CONFIG_MFD_TMIO is not set

 # CONFIG_MFD_WM8400 is not set

-# CONFIG_MFD_WM831X is not set

-# CONFIG_MFD_WM8350_I2C is not set

+# CONFIG_MFD_WM8994 is not set

 # CONFIG_MFD_PCF50633 is not set

-# CONFIG_AB3100_CORE is not set

+# CONFIG_LPC_SCH is not set

 # CONFIG_REGULATOR is not set

 # CONFIG_MEDIA_SUPPORT is not set

@@ -1429,4 +1470,6 @@

 # CONFIG_AGP_EFFICEON is not set

 CONFIG_VGA_ARB=y

+CONFIG_VGA_ARB_MAX_GPUS=16

+# CONFIG_VGA_SWITCHEROO is not set

 # CONFIG_DRM is not set

 # CONFIG_VGASTATE is not set

@@ -1663,4 +1706,5 @@

 # Special HID drivers

 #

+# CONFIG_HID_3M_PCT is not set

 CONFIG_HID_A4TECH=m

 CONFIG_HID_APPLE=m

@@ -1679,12 +1723,18 @@

 # CONFIG_LOGITECH_FF is not set

 # CONFIG_LOGIRUMBLEPAD2_FF is not set

+# CONFIG_LOGIG940_FF is not set

+# CONFIG_HID_MAGICMOUSE is not set

 CONFIG_HID_MICROSOFT=m

+# CONFIG_HID_MOSART is not set

 CONFIG_HID_MONTEREY=m

 CONFIG_HID_NTRIG=m

+CONFIG_HID_ORTEK=m

 CONFIG_HID_PANTHERLORD=m

 # CONFIG_PANTHERLORD_FF is not set

 CONFIG_HID_PETALYNX=m

+# CONFIG_HID_QUANTA is not set

 CONFIG_HID_SAMSUNG=m

 CONFIG_HID_SONY=m

+# CONFIG_HID_STANTUM is not set

 CONFIG_HID_SUNPLUS=m

 CONFIG_HID_GREENASIA=m

@@ -1712,6 +1762,4 @@

 # CONFIG_USB_DEVICE_CLASS is not set

 # CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

-CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND=y

-# CONFIG_USB_OTG is not set

 # CONFIG_USB_MON is not set

 # CONFIG_USB_WUSB is not set

@@ -1813,4 +1861,5 @@

 CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_PL2303=m

 # CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_OTI6858 is not set

+# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_QCAUX is not set

 # CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_QUALCOMM is not set

 # CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_SPCP8X5 is not set

@@ -1826,4 +1875,5 @@

 # CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_OMNINET is not set

 # CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_OPTICON is not set

+# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_VIVOPAY_SERIAL is not set

 # CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_DEBUG is not set

 

@@ -1838,5 +1888,4 @@

 # CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set

 # CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

-# CONFIG_USB_BERRY_CHARGE is not set

 # CONFIG_USB_LED is not set

 # CONFIG_USB_CYPRESS_CY7C63 is not set

@@ -1851,5 +1900,4 @@

 # CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

 # CONFIG_USB_ISIGHTFW is not set

-# CONFIG_USB_VST is not set

 # CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

 

@@ -1876,9 +1924,7 @@

 CONFIG_MMC_SDHCI=m

 CONFIG_MMC_SDHCI_PCI=m

-CONFIG_MMC_RICOH_MMC=m

+CONFIG_MMC_RICOH_MMC=y

 # CONFIG_MMC_SDHCI_PLTFM is not set

 # CONFIG_MMC_WBSD is not set

-# CONFIG_MMC_AT91 is not set

-# CONFIG_MMC_ATMELMCI is not set

 # CONFIG_MMC_TIFM_SD is not set

 # CONFIG_MMC_SDRICOH_CS is not set

@@ -1898,9 +1944,10 @@

 # CONFIG_LEDS_PCA955X is not set

 # CONFIG_LEDS_BD2802 is not set

+# CONFIG_LEDS_INTEL_SS4200 is not set

+CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGERS=y

 

 #

 # LED Triggers

 #

-CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGERS=y

 # CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGER_TIMER is not set

 # CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGER_HEARTBEAT is not set

@@ -1939,4 +1986,5 @@

 # CONFIG_RTC_DRV_PCF8583 is not set

 # CONFIG_RTC_DRV_M41T80 is not set

+# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_BQ32K is not set

 # CONFIG_RTC_DRV_S35390A is not set

 # CONFIG_RTC_DRV_FM3130 is not set

@@ -1960,5 +2008,7 @@

 # CONFIG_RTC_DRV_M48T35 is not set

 # CONFIG_RTC_DRV_M48T59 is not set

+# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_MSM6242 is not set

 # CONFIG_RTC_DRV_BQ4802 is not set

+# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_RP5C01 is not set

 # CONFIG_RTC_DRV_V3020 is not set

 

@@ -1985,4 +2035,5 @@

 # CONFIG_SONY_LAPTOP is not set

 CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI=m

+# CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI_ALSA_SUPPORT is not set

 # CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI_DEBUGFACILITIES is not set

 # CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

@@ -1996,4 +2047,6 @@

 # CONFIG_TOPSTAR_LAPTOP is not set

 # CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

+# CONFIG_TOSHIBA_BT_RFKILL is not set

+# CONFIG_ACPI_CMPC is not set

 

 #

@@ -2092,4 +2145,5 @@

 # CONFIG_BFS_FS is not set

 # CONFIG_EFS_FS is not set

+# CONFIG_LOGFS is not set

 # CONFIG_CRAMFS is not set

 # CONFIG_SQUASHFS is not set

@@ -2116,4 +2170,5 @@

 CONFIG_SMB_FS=m

 # CONFIG_SMB_NLS_DEFAULT is not set

+# CONFIG_CEPH_FS is not set

 CONFIG_CIFS=m

 # CONFIG_CIFS_STATS is not set

@@ -2272,4 +2327,5 @@

 # CONFIG_CPA_DEBUG is not set

 # CONFIG_OPTIMIZE_INLINING is not set

+# CONFIG_DEBUG_STRICT_USER_COPY_CHECKS is not set

 

 #

@@ -2279,6 +2335,9 @@

 # CONFIG_SECURITY is not set

 CONFIG_SECURITYFS=y

-# CONFIG_SECURITY_FILE_CAPABILITIES is not set

-# CONFIG_IMA is not set

+# CONFIG_DEFAULT_SECURITY_SELINUX is not set

+# CONFIG_DEFAULT_SECURITY_SMACK is not set

+# CONFIG_DEFAULT_SECURITY_TOMOYO is not set

+CONFIG_DEFAULT_SECURITY_DAC=y

+CONFIG_DEFAULT_SECURITY=""

 CONFIG_CRYPTO=y

 

@@ -2299,4 +2358,5 @@

 # CONFIG_CRYPTO_GF128MUL is not set

 # CONFIG_CRYPTO_NULL is not set

+# CONFIG_CRYPTO_PCRYPT is not set

 CONFIG_CRYPTO_WORKQUEUE=m

 # CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRYPTD is not set

@@ -2386,8 +2446,10 @@

 CONFIG_HAVE_KVM_EVENTFD=y

 CONFIG_KVM_APIC_ARCHITECTURE=y

+CONFIG_KVM_MMIO=y

 CONFIG_VIRTUALIZATION=y

 CONFIG_KVM=m

 CONFIG_KVM_INTEL=m

 # CONFIG_KVM_AMD is not set

+# CONFIG_VHOST_NET is not set

 # CONFIG_LGUEST is not set

 # CONFIG_VIRTIO_PCI is not set

```

----------

## spitzwegerich

Had the same problem, solution was to enable

CONFIG_CFG80211_WEXT

in the kernel.

As far as I understand, the wireless extension interface given by CONFIG_CFG80211_WEXT is deprecated, but wireless-tools needs it.

Found the solution here.

----------

## tbart

...which is what my referenced post also said.

And my kernel config also has that option set. This is why I'm wondering if there are any other possible solutions to this problem, as this does not solve it for me.

If that's of any help:

```
blackknight ~ # cat /proc/net/wireless 

Inter-| sta-|   Quality        |   Discarded packets               | Missed | WE

 face | tus | link level noise |  nwid  crypt   frag  retry   misc | beacon | 22

```

So I think I do have wireless extensions. However, the line with my interface is missing, although the modules load just fine and so does the firmware.

----------

## tbart

solved with kernel 2.6.35-r4 for me!

same config used as 2.6.34-r1, no other changes, so it must have been the kernel.

----------

